# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > General >  EastEnders Christmas 2016 Schedule

## Perdita

Father Christmas is bringing you plenty of soap drama from EastEnders, Coronation Street and Emmerdale this holiday season.

EastEnders always delivers cheerful, joyous and fun episodes each Christmas, so this year should be a barrel of laughs. Who are we kidding? Albert Square is usually miserable at Christmas - so don't bet on any heartwarming festive bonding.

On top of the long-awaited return of Max Branning to settle his grudge with the Beale family, Lee Carter (Danny-Boy Hatchard) will buckle under the weight of his many lies and the dying Phil Mitchell (Steve McFadden) takes a turn for the worse.


Here's a guide to when these shocking events will unfold:

Monday, December 19 - 8pm

Tuesday, December 20 - 7.30pm

Thursday, December 22 - 7.30pm

Friday, December 23 - 8.00pm

Christmas Eve (Saturday, December 24) - 8.25pm (extended to 35 minutes)

Christmas Day (Sunday, December 25) - 9.30pm (extended to 60 minutes)

Boxing Day (Monday, December 26) - 8pm

Tuesday, December 27 - 7.30pm

Thursday, December 29 - 7.30pm

Friday, December 30 - 8.00pm

----------

Dazzle (30-11-2016), Glen1 (30-11-2016), maryokane (02-12-2017)

----------


## parkerman

Why is this thread a sticky!?

----------


## lizann

> Why is this thread a sticky!?


unsticky now

----------

parkerman (19-09-2019)

----------

